# DreamLand



## EyesHalfShut (Apr 11, 2010)

The feeling of living in a dream has completely taken over. I'm so scared to go out in public. I think because of depersonalization I have developed agoraphobia. Everyday, I wake up, and I feel completely zoned out in my own little world. I feel like I am trapped somewhere. Somewhere that is not here. I don't exactly know where somewhere is. I feel so sunk so deep inside my own body. I feel like I have been swallowed up by a black hole, and I am floating around off in space with no sense of what time it is. I wake up, worrying about How I will feel that day. Sometimes, the feeling of emptiness completely takes over me. I think about human existence everyday. How did I get here? Where do we go when we die. I try so hard to believe in heaven. Sometimes, it feels impossible though. The only emotions I have felt for a long time now are sadness and anger. When I feel angry, it reminds me that I am alive. I feel as if I'm looking through a glass watching life go on while I'm stuck on the other side. I can't help but obsess over death and tragedy. I feel so foreign in my own body. I feel so disoriented and confused. I want to lead a normal life more then anything. Normal activity's I once enjoyed, now seem more like a chore; every time I try to enjoy myself outside the house, sometimes in, the depersonalization and agoraphobia and panic set in. My thoughts are shaky and never ending. I feel as if I can never concentrate. I feel like I am living in hell sometimes. I just want this to be under control. I want the old me back. I use to enjoy life. Now I find it so hard. I feel hopeless, lost, tired and lonely. Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Navstep (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes. I do feel the same, mines milder, I'll live. But, this CAN be fixed. But you can't always do it by yourself. Okay? We all feel the same. But I'm turning my DR into a way to better myself, to evolve myself. If that makes any sense? Probably not. But TRUST me, the majority feel this way, and with the obsessional philosophical thoughts, just ready about them, in any short intro to any philosophy book. Use this to make yourself better. Please, trust me. Take care.


----------



## jessykah714 (Apr 6, 2010)

EyesHalfShut said:


> The feeling of living in a dream has completely taken over. I'm so scared to go out in public. I think because of depersonalization I have developed agoraphobia. Everyday, I wake up, and I feel completely zoned out in my own little world. I feel like I am trapped somewhere. Somewhere that is not here. I don't exactly know where somewhere is. I feel so sunk so deep inside my own body. I feel like I have been swallowed up by a black hole, and I am floating around off in space with no sense of what time it is. I wake up, worrying about How I will feel that day. Sometimes, the feeling of emptiness completely takes over me. I think about human existence everyday. How did I get here? Where do we go when we die. I try so hard to believe in heaven. Sometimes, it feels impossible though. The only emotions I have felt for a long time now are sadness and anger. When I feel angry, it reminds me that I am alive. I feel as if I'm looking through a glass watching life go on while I'm stuck on the other side. I can't help but obsess over death and tragedy. I feel so foreign in my own body. I feel so disoriented and confused. I want to lead a normal life more then anything. Normal activity's I once enjoyed, now seem more like a chore; every time I try to enjoy myself outside the house, sometimes in, the depersonalization and agoraphobia and panic set in. My thoughts are shaky and never ending. I feel as if I can never concentrate. I feel like I am living in hell sometimes. I just want this to be under control. I want the old me back. I use to enjoy life. Now I find it so hard. I feel hopeless, lost, tired and lonely. Does anyone else feel like this?


i feel EXACTLY like this 24/7 all day everyday for the past 4 months straight! its the worst feeling in the world! && i also obsess about the thoughts of our existence, scariest thing to think of but i cant control those thoughts. the questions in my mind are never ending.. like if god created us then who created him? do we go to heaven when we die? do we really have a spirit? how did we really get here? how do we see out of eyes?..and so on and so on! ughhhh soooo frustrating., i HATEEEEE these feelings/thoughts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting; I can definitely relate to those kinds of thoughts and feelings. The philosophical ones aren't as bad as they used to be, fortunately; it's like they're still there, but the volume is turned down on them most of the time. They're definitely not fun, though, and the obsessing isn't either, especially since there's no sense of a reality outside of them, so they kind of seem like the universe. But that's getting better, too, with time, and so will yours.


----------

